# Invinity wine on tap



## HarrysHomeBrew (Jan 26, 2018)

I am fairly new to wine making. Even though I am working 23 gallons right now.
So for bottleing... I drink Franzia fruity red sangria and sunset blush. I always have a box in my garage fridge. If I am feeling some easy drinking wine this is my go-to. I am thinking about getting the 3lt bags for this reason. I am hoping my dragons blood or when I make my skeeter pee it will be my new go-to and I can put this in my fridge and save on messing with bottles.

So I would like to know your thoughts on the invinity wine tap.
And would like to know if anyone has cloned anything like the fruity red sangria like Franzia. 

Cheers


----------



## pebbles2015 (Jan 28, 2018)

I have one and like it for early drinking things like you describe. I've heard, not sure it's true or not, that you shouldn't keep anything in the bag for longer than 6 months.


----------



## HarrysHomeBrew (Jan 30, 2018)

pebbles2015 said:


> I have one and like it for early drinking things like you describe. I've heard, not sure it's true or not, that you shouldn't keep anything in the bag for longer than 6 months.



I just ordered one. I don't think I will have a problem with longer than 6 months. Lol
I don't think I fill more than two bags at bottling time. Do you keep yours in the fridge?


----------



## pebbles2015 (Jan 30, 2018)

I keep mine in my cold room which I use as a wine cellar. No room in the fridge!


----------

